# In the middle of



## Alxmrphi

My searched yearned no results so I thought I'd ask if this was correct.
The way to say "in the middle of something" let's say in the following context:

Sorry but I can't, I'm in the middle of something now.
Spiacente ma non posso, sono nel mezzo di qualcosa adesso.

???


----------



## Poianone

Alex_Murphy said:


> My searched yearned no results so I thought I'd ask if this was correct.
> The way to say "in the middle of something" let's say in the following context:
> 
> Sorry but I can't, I'm in the middle of something now.
> Spiacente ma non posso, sono nel mezzo di qualcosa adesso.
> 
> ???


 
Hi Alex, your translation is good! However, in italian we use the expression with reference to a precise situation more than a generic one:
... sono nel mezzo _di una discussione/di un impegno/di un lavoro_


----------



## manudayak

Mi dispiace ma non posso: sto facendo qualcos'altro adesso!

or

Mi dispiace ma non posso: adesso mi sto occupando di altro!


----------



## Jamila

Maybe 
"sono impegnato" 
if you want to say you are busy but you don't want to be specific.


----------



## Akire72

Io direi "sono a metà/nel bel mezzo di un lavoro"


----------



## Alxmrphi

bel mezzo?

Grazie tutti, so it's advisable to use "doing something else" (facendo qualcos'altra)

Thank you


----------



## Akire72

Sì, sì. L'espressione è *essere nel bel mezzo di qualcosa* (es. discussione/pranzo/riunione ecc.)


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "You left your toy in the middle of the floor"?  "Hai lasciato il giocattolo in centro del pavimento" ma non mi sembra corretto.  Grazie.


----------



## CZac

Secondo il dizinario: Hai lasciato il giocattolo nel bel mezzo del pavimento (almeno quest'è la versione enfatica a causa del 'bel').


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

oppure:"Hai lasciato il giocattolo nel bel mezzo della camera/cameretta/stanza". Solitamente si indica "l'ambiente", è chiaro poi che il giocattolo si trovi per terra...


----------



## CZac

Hai ragione.  Me lo sono immaginato che 'nel bel mezzo di pavimento' potrebbe essere frainteso in italiano come all'interno del pavimento.


----------



## Blackman

Quel _bel _fa parte dell'espressione fissa _essere nel bel mezzo di_, che solitamente segnala un uso figurato, non indica una posizione spaziale. _Hai lasciato i tuoi giochi nel bel mezzo della festa e sei andato via, _sarebbe un uso corretto. A KC suggerisco invece _hai lasciato i tuoi giochi (proprio) in mezzo al pavimento/alla camera._


----------



## joanvillafane

NEW QUESTION:  My question is similar to the one in post #8 but I'd like to make sure I understand the reply in post #9.
Can you ever use "nel mezzo di" followed by a verb (infinitive)
I would like to say:
I'm in the middle of writing a paper (for school)
Sto nel mezzo di scrivere un saggio?? 
or does it have to be followed by a noun, always?  In that case, what would I say?
Sto nel mezzo di un saggio che sto scrivendo? That doesn't seem right at all.

Thanks!


----------



## longplay

Ti proporrei "sto nel mezzo della scrittura del mio saggio". Forse è una domanda per < solo 'italiano'> o mi sbaglio ?


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, longplay- I thought it was a question for IT-ENG because of the question of how to translate in the middle of + verb...
I see the answer is it needs a noun.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lorena1970

"_Sto nel mezzo dello scrivere il mio saggio_"
_"Sto nel mezzo del consumare la cena"
"Sto nel mezzo del finire un lavoro"
"Sto nel mezzo dell'andare a casa"
"Sto nel mezzo dell'attendere il mio turno"_
"_Sto nel mezzo del fare la spesa"_

"Sto nel mezzo" può essere sostituito in tutti i casi suddetti con "Sono nel bel mezzo"


----------



## Pat (√2)

joanvillafane said:


> Can you ever use "nel mezzo di" followed by a verb (infinitive) No
> Sto nel mezzo di scrivere un saggio??
> Sto nel mezzo di un saggio che sto scrivendo? Mmm... no


L'espressione è _essere nel bel mezzo di qualcosa_:
- Sono nel bel mezzo di un saggio che sto scrivendo.
- Sono nel bel mezzo della stesura di una relazione.
Oppure:
- Sono presa da un saggio che sto scrivendo.
- Sono occupatissima con un saggio che sto scrivendo.


----------



## Lorena1970

@ V2 : Forse "sto" suona un po' romanesco, ma siamo sicuri sia abagliato? A me non pare. È equivalente a "sono", secondo me. E "sono nel mezzo di/del" si può dire. No?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> @ V2 : Forse "sto" suona un po' romanesco, ma siamo sicuri sia sbagliato? A me non pare. È equivalente a "sono", secondo me. E "sono nel mezzo di/del" si può dire. No?


Uh, Lo, non avevo visto il tuo post precedente. Non so, al mio orecchio "Non avevo letto il tuo post perché _stavo nel mezzo dello scrivere il mio post_" suona terribile


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Uh, Lo, non avevo visto il tuo post precedente. Non so, al mio orecchio "Non avevo letto il tuo post perché _stavo nel mezzo dello scrivere il mio post_" suona terribile



Ma lo definiresti sbagliato...?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma lo definiresti sbagliato...?


Magari sbaglierei, ma lo definirei sbagliato


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Magari sbaglierei, ma lo definirei sbagliato


Bene, più tardi passo al froum Solo Italiano e verifico. A me suona formale e forse un po' arcaico, ma sbagliato direi di no (io personalmente lo uso................)


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> @ V2 : Forse "sto" suona un po' romanesco, ma siamo sicuri sia abagliato? A me non pare. È equivalente a "sono", secondo me. E "sono nel mezzo di/del" si può dire. No?




Sono d'accordo con V2 - e a parte la questione stare/essere , aggiungerei che per il mio orecchio "essere nel mezzo di ( un trasloco, un compito che sto scrivendo ecc ) " e' un'espressione un po' strana, poco idiomatica, che non traduce il " I am in the middle of.. "

" I am in the middle of doing something "  , per esempio, lo tradurrei come " Proprio adesso sto facendo una cosa ( che non posso interrompere ) ".

Dove " I am in the middle " non significa " to be in the middle point of a job/task" ,  " sono a meta' di un saggio che sto scrivendo " , per esempio, ma semplicemente essere impegnato/a e non poter lasciare.  E' una specie di rafforzativo :

" I am doing something "

" I am in the middle of doing something "

Le due frasi non esprimono due situazioni differenti, la seconda e' solo piu' forte.


" I am in the middle of writing a paper " lo potrei tradurre con  " Sono occupato con un saggio che sto scrivendo "  o magari , piu' formalmente " .. sono immerso in .. "


----------



## longplay

Forse sbaglio anche io, ma "I am in the middle of a meeting", lo potrei tradurre "sono nel bel mezzo dello svolgersi di una riunione", ma lo "svolgersi" avrebbe
valore di sostantivo (lo 'svolgimento').

(Mi scuso, ma mi ricordo del verso di Dante: "nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita...").


----------



## Mary49

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=259815 "*Sono nel mezzo di fare qualcosa" does not make any sense in Italian*.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi - I'm not sure what happened - it appears my question was moved by the mods from the thread which Mary49 just mentioned (in post#25).  My original question refers to an exchange in post #8 and #9 but not from this thread we are in now, but in the other thread, the link in post #25.  Anyway, I've got my answer and thank you everybody.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Arrivo un po' tardi, ma se sono ancora in tempo mi pare che alla domanda:

_I would like to say:
I'm in the middle of writing a paper (for school)

_si possa (probabilmente soltanto) rispondere:

1. Sto scrivendo un saggio per la scuola (_dato che sostanzialmente "be in the middle of + Ving) è una delle opzioni per l'espressione dell'aspetto imperfettivo continuo/progressivo)
_2. Sono nel bel mezzo (della redazione) d'un saggio per la scuola

GS
PS Poi ci sono le varianti regionali e municipali, come quella che si usa *quotidianamente* dalle mie parti: "Sono _dietro a scrivere_ un saggio ..." e addirittura "Sono _dietro che scrivo_ un saggio ...".
Naturalmente il sentimento d'orrore è giustificato.


----------



## joanvillafane

Grazie, Giorgio.  It's always interesting to hear these regional variations to add to my receptive vocabulary.  I promise I will never use them!   One more question, if I may, about "redazione."  Your sentence (#2) is very similar to the one suggested by longplay in post #14 (except for the sto/sono difference).  He said "nel mezzo della scrittura" del saggio and you said "della redazione."
Could I use either of these words in your sentence?  I always thought "redazione" was "editing" (that is, of something that is already written) but I see in the dictionary it also means "writing, drafting."    Is there a verb form for "redazione" - I mean the person who does this, does what? "fa redazione" ?  Would I say "sto facendo la redazione d'un saggio..." 
Thanks!


----------



## Anja.Ann

joanvillafane said:


> NEW QUESTION:  My question is similar to the one in post #8 but I'd like to make sure I understand the reply in post #9.
> Can you ever use "nel mezzo di" followed by a verb (infinitive)
> I would like to say:
> I'm in the middle of writing a paper (for school)
> Sto nel mezzo di scrivere un saggio??
> or does it have to be followed by a noun, always?  In that case, what would I say?
> Sto nel mezzo di un saggio che sto scrivendo? That doesn't seem right at all.
> 
> Thanks!




Ciao, Joan  

I agree with V2  

It has to be followed by a noun. In English you can say
-  "I am in the middle of writing a paper" 
- "I am in the middle of moving" 

while in Italian the verb turns into the related noun: 
- "Sono nel bel mezzo della stesura (writing) di un saggio" 
 - "Sono nel bel mezzo del trasloco (moving)" 

Here, I would not use "stare" (usually conveying the meaning of the verbs "stay", "remain"), but "essere".

EDIT
Scusami, Giorgio  ... non lo chiamo nemmeno cross-posting dato il tempo che è intercorso nel frattempo! Il mio pc è sempre più "ingestibile"


----------



## Mary49

joanvillafane said:


> Is there a verb form for "redazione" - I mean the person who does this, does what? "fa redazione" ? Would I say "sto facendo la redazione d'un saggio..." Thanks!



Hi joan,
there is a verb for "redazione", it is "*redigere*" so you could say "*Sto redigendo *un saggio..." A person who does this, "*redige*" something.


----------



## longplay

"Redazione", in questo contesto, è sinonimo di 'scrittura', 'preparazione' (scritta), 'svolgimento scritto' (di un 'tema' o saggio). La persona che compie l'azione
"sta scrivendo", "sta preparando", "sta svolgendo". Sconsiglierei l' uso di "sto facendo la redazione di un saggio" e direi "sto redigendo": sono tutte azioni e
aggiungere il verbo 'fare' non suona bene. Colloquialmente si può dire anche "sto facendo un saggio".

Molto dipende dal contesto: se dicessi "mi sto preparando all' esame di matematica", potrei anche dire "sto facendo la preparazione all' esame di matematica",
ma non mi sembrerebbe un' espressione di uso corrente.

Mary49: cross post. Scusa.


----------



## joanvillafane

Thank you, Anja.Ann, Mary and longplay. Very helpful.    New word for me - redigere - Grazie mille!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, long.

Sorry for being late, but glad that Mary answered your question.

Best.

GS

PS As for the regional expressions, please do use them: there's nothing obscene about them _and_ you might cross paths with some guy from my place and he'd be delighted.


----------

